# المنتديات الخاصة > أخبار المؤتمرات والندوات القانونية >  الدورات في مجال القياده الاداريه العليا تعقد في ماليزيا جورجيا اذربيجان فرنسا اسبانيا

## مركزتدريب

*الموقع الالكتروني : www.almjd-hr.com*

*البريد الالكتروني:**hussein@almjd-hr.com*

*رقم هاتف واتس اب و فايبر: 00962795447255*

*باعتماد من جامعة غرب امريكيا و كليات هارفرد و كامبرج و مانشستر الدوليات للتدريب*
*يسر مركز المجد للجودة وتطوير الموارد البشرية الاعلان عن دورة :*

*القياده الاداريه العليا*

*محاور الدورة  :*
*الاهداف:*

اكساب المشاركين المهارات الادارية و القيادية المعاصرة في القرن الحادي والعشرين و المتعلقة بالجوانب السلوكية و التنظيمية و ليست النظرية وطرق اكتساب المهارات القيادية من اتخاذ القرارات و ادارة الذات و الاخرين و استراتيجيات السحر الشخصي و التخلص من التوتر و ادارة الازمات بفاعلية.

*المعنيين:*

جميع مدراء الدوائر و روؤساء الاقسام و جميع العاملين المتميزين والطموحين*المحتويات:*

·        مقدمة لظاهرة العولمة و ما تتطلب من مهارات ادارية معاصرة.·        انواع الشخصيات الادارية في القرن الحادي والعشرين و طرق تميزها.·        الطرق الكمية في اتخاذ القرارات الذكية.·        السلوكيات المرغوبة لتحقيق التقدم الوظيفي المناسب.·        طرق التصرف مع المرؤوسين المشكلة.·        كيف تكون شخصية ذات جاذبية عالية.·        كيف تحافظ على وقتك و تنظمة بطريقة جيدة.·        كيف تتخلص من التوتر و الالم الناجم عن ارهاق العمل.·        اساليب التفكير و اشكال العمل في القرن الحادي و العشرين.·        قوانيين النجاح الطبيعية في الحياة العملية.·        ادارة الذات و زيادة الكفاءة الانتاجية.* [/URL="www.almjd-hr.com"]**تاريخ ومكان انعقاد الدورات التدريبية :**تعقد كافة الدورات بشكل اسبوعي وعلى مدار العام في كل من الاردن و اسطنبول و ماليزيا و دبي والقاهرة وشرم الشيخ و بيروت و المغرب و تونس و لندن والمانيا واندونيسيا و مدريد و برشلونة روما و فينا ولشبونة و فارنا و ستوكهولم و سنغافورا و هونج كونج و سيؤول و كندا و باريس و اثينا و اوسلو و بوخارست و يوغوسلافيا و بكين و تايلند و مومباي و البرازيل. .**-* * تعقد الدورة التدريبيه لمدة (5) و (7) و (10) و (14) يوما وبنفس عدد ساعات التدريب الكلية و المادة التدريبيه و لكن باختلاف عدد ساعات التدريب اليوميه ويمكنكم المشاركه في الفتره التي تناسبكم و تتناسب مع مؤسستكم** .*** سيتم منح خصومات عالية للمجموعات ***ملاحظة (1**)**:**سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين**.**ملاحظة (2**)**:**يمكن تنفيذ أي برنامج تدريبي اخر يلبي احتياجاتكم التدريبية بالوقت و بالمكان المناسبين لكم اذا كان عدد المشاركين (2) كحد ادنى**.**ملاحظة (3**)**:**يمكن تزويدكم ببعض المؤسسات التي تم تدريب بعض موظفيها من بلدكم وارقام هواتفهم للتأكد من رضاهم حول مشاركتهم في برامجنا التدريبية**ملاحظة (4) :** سياستنا مبنيه على الالتزام بعقد جميع برامجنا التدريبية في موعدها دون تأجيل او الغاء و بغض النظر عن عدد المشاركين*

*[/URL]*
*يمكنكم الاطلاع على بقية الدورات التدريبية بمختلف المجالات عند زيارة الموقع الالكتروني :
**www.almjd-hr.com*

----------

